# Updated LBA48 kernels Question



## DynamiteGuy (Feb 6, 2006)

Updated LBA48 kernels Question

On 9-18-07 I Downloaded FREE DOWNLOAD of DVRupgrade LBA48 CD v4.04

I see that the ISO DATE IS 11/07/06

I also see a Note on your web page: 9/11/07 The current version of this CD (4.04) contains updated LBA48 kernels

So do I need to get the $5 DOWNLOAD to get the updated LBA48 kernels to use on my TiVo series 1 Phillips HDR312, seagate 320gb hard drive

Thanks
DynamiteGuy


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Any LBA 48 kernel should work, the money is for added extra's on the disk. Try the free one first, if it does not work then buy the universal boot CD.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

DynamiteGuy said:


> Updated LBA48 kernels Question
> 
> On 9-18-07 I Downloaded FREE DOWNLOAD of DVRupgrade LBA48 CD v4.04
> 
> ...


You don't need the $5 download to do anything LBA48-related on any Series1 box...


----------



## DynamiteGuy (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the Quick Reply & Info
DynamiteGuy


----------

